# [HOW TO] Unlock Motorola Atrix Bootloader



## Kenneth (Jun 23, 2011)

http://briefmobile.com/how-to-unlock-the-atrix-4g-bootloader

This guide is a basic how-to for unlocking the Atrix bootloader on any software version. Have fun!


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

NOTICE: the wiki has been updated with the guide for unlocking

Let the hacking begin









i've got a basic clockworkmod build, gotta fix framebuffer then that'll be out


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the work. Everyone's looking forward to it!


----------

